# Texas registration of a EV conversion



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Well whatever's involved it must be easier than in NZ. Two inspections and $800 in fees. Ugh.


----------



## headrush (Jan 20, 2008)

You can call the DMV (Department of Motor Vehicles) and they might know. You can also look up on the government site for your state. Your case would be Texas. (www.<yourstate>.gov)

Don't take the fact that you can't find anything on the web as being there are no law or registration fees for it. You can actually walk in to the DVM and say "I am here to register my Electric Vehicle." watch their eye drop out and scratch their heads and you will definitely get the answers.

Oh one thing I learned years ago on a car I was restoring, make sure you have the DMV list your donor car as not operational or not on the road. DON'T do a salvage title on the car. Reasons for this, if you get a "No on the road" title or registration for it, then you don't have to get insurance and it is covered by most home owners insurance if something happens. If it is "Salvaged" you can spend more than Gavin did in NZ. You will have to PROVE it is a serviceable vehicle before any decent insurance company will carry you.


----------



## mcrickman (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm live in Texas too. I'm in the process of converting a '73 Opel GT.
I plan on just getting it inspected like any other '73 it's exempt from any and all smog test due to its age. There should be no problems as long as the brakes / windshield wiper and lights work. Thats all thats required and I pay
the register fee for "road taxes". 

As long as its road safe right? I don't plan on paying any other taxes / fees
just because I am driving a car thats electric.

I would be throwing a fit if I lived in New Zealand. It's like the Kiwi's are being punished for driving a vehicle that helps the environment with all the fees / taxes crap. I mean you have to pay every so many miles for taxes because you not buying fuel? I would be like I'm still paying taxes for my auto energy It's on my electric bill every month. If you figured the tax per
energy used from electric / gas the EVs are being raped. 

Charlie


----------



## bomber991 (Feb 15, 2008)

That would be kind of cool going in for inspection and not paying the $16.50 or whatever it is for the emissions testing. Don't know why they charge so much for it when all they do is just hookup to the obd2 port.

Anyways, it's the Department of Public Safety (DPS) here in Texas. All I can find on the DPS site is info on neighborhood electric vehicles.

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/msb/pages/Electric.htm


----------



## jamzky (Jul 4, 2008)

danaishere said:


> I am wondering what needs to be done as far as registration for a EV conversion in Texas. What's the process? Is it better to have a running, inspected and registered gas car and then just surprise the safety inspector the next inspection with " Well, would you look at that, there isn't a catalytic convertor mazda mpv 2000 or a tail pipe, engine, gas cap ..... ", then after your first inspection, what happens when you need future inspections .... there are no emissions so is it just a safety inspection. Just looking for some experienced advice before I become more committed on this project.


Yes of course your EV should be a registered car and should pass fit safety test.. According from US rankings and reviews, it should also passed the fit reliability and performance tests.


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

If you look under the DIY Electric Car Wiki there is a registration section. I added Texas to that list when I got my EV inspected over a year ago. So this information is on the website but it is very easy to get it inspected and registered. Just a Safety inspection and DMV doesn't care if it is gas or electric. The inspection place will probably scratch their head and call into their state info and they will find out that it is just a safety inspection. Make the processes easy on your self, call ahead and tell them you are bringing an electric car to inspect so they can do the research ahead of time.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Texas is easy.

Take your car to get inspected. There is no engine, thus it has no emissions test. They will honk your horn, check your lights, and make sure it stops and goes and has no major safety issues.

Go to the tax office and register the vehicle.

You're done.


----------



## campbell5477 (Mar 18, 2012)

TX_Dj said:


> Texas is easy.
> 
> Take your car to get inspected. There is no engine, thus it has no emissions test. They will honk your horn, check your lights, and make sure it stops and goes and has no major safety issues.
> 
> ...


Additionally, TX DPS requires the form VTR-61 (reconstructed vehicle) which you can download on the department of motor vehicles site.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

campbell5477 said:


> Additionally, TX DPS requires the form VTR-61 (reconstructed vehicle) which you can download on the department of motor vehicles site.


That is ONLY if you are rebuilding a car that isn't road worthy, ie: a Salvage Vehicle.

If you are simply replacing the engine and gas system with electric and the vehicle already has a "clean" title, then the above from is not needed and will only cost you money and time.


----------

